# VB- Excel - Datumsfunktion



## xvw (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
bin neu hier, und habe leider 0 plan von VB script *ashamed*
sooo
habe vom ausbilder die aufgabe bekommen, ne Anwesenheitsliste zu erstellen, wo die ausbilder mit hilfe von buttons die felder füllen.

Sprich ich habe jetzt eine Tabelle, wo auf der X-Achse 31 spalten für die Tage sind und auf der Y- Achse n Zeilen für die Azubis.


Da Ausbilder ja eher der fauleren Art angehören, bat mich der Ausbilder noch einen "AutoFill" button zu basteln *gröhl*
da meinte ich, er könne einfach überall anwesend eintragen und die datei für jeden monat speicher- fand er nicht lustig...

er meinte natürlich, das Wochenenden automatisch gekennzeichnet werden, sowie auch Feiertage.

Also das erste Problem stellt sich mir,  wenn ich mir den Datumskram angucke. 

Das zweite ist darin, dass die Zeilen in der Anzahl variieren ( mehrere Ausbildungsbereiche - mehrere ausbilder )...
und ich daher nicht weiss wie ich die komplette spalte dann fülle.



Wenns sowas schonmal gab, bitte ich euch einfach den link runterzustellen, habs echt gesucht aber net gefunden

Wenn ihr mir so helfen könnt wäre das echt super


MfG

xVw


----------

